# Mini-seerose 'HELVOLA' probleme



## onnobakker (27. März 2008)

Hallo!

Aus Amsterdam und gans neu im forum:
Letztes jahr hätte ich ein schones idee: ein mini-seerose in meinem alten terra cotta topf (60cm) (entschuldige für mein slechtes Deutsch)
Das Topf war ein richtiges succes: klares wasser, viele wasserpflänze, und Heterandria formosa (mai-oktober) die sich vermehrdert haben.
Aber der Nymphaea "__ Helvola" is einem langsamen Tod gestorben. 
Ich hab die seerose in März gekauft im garten zentrum. Sie hätte ca. 10 blätter. Plastic topf 17 cm (also kein korb), reine lehm.

Ich habe die pflanze mit topf in einem eimer getan. Die blatter waren am fläche.
Ich habe gedacht: Erst ein bischen wachsen im eimer (sonniges standort).  Später umpflanzen in einem korb und auch tiefer wasser. 
Also, mein Helvola hat das alles nicht gefreuet und ist nach 2 oder 3 neue blätter gestorben und das alles hat sich wiederholt mit einem neuen planze!
Welche fehler habe ich gemacht??
Gestern eine neue seerose gekauft, noch einmal 'Hevola'

vriendelijke groet, Onno Bakker.


----------



## Plätscher (27. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hallo,
kann es sein das in deinem kleinen Teich sehr viele __ Schnecken leben?
Die fressen gerne die Stengel der Zwergseerosen an und dann stirbt später das Blatt ab. Eigene leidvolle Erfahrung.
Da hilft nur Absammeln und zwar mehrmals. Ich hoffe es klappt dieses Jahr.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Kerstin H. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hallo,

__ Schnecken können das Problem sein oder auch, wie bei mir, die Koi's (weiß nicht ob Du welche im Teich hast, wenn ja, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass es eine willkommene Gemüsemahlzeit für sie war  )

Gutes Gelingen diesmal mit der neuen Pflanze


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hi.

Also das kann viele Ursachen haben. Mit __ Schnecken hatte ich bei Seerosen noch nie Probleme. Ich hatte letztes Jahr massenweise Blasenschnecken in meinen Kübeln. Ganz in Gegenteil, die habe die abgestorbeben Pflnazenreste sehr gut verwertet!

Hattest du sie schon umgepflanzt? Wenn ja, in was denn für ein Substrat und wie tief hast du sie gestellt?


----------



## onnobakker (28. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Danke für ihre Antwörte.
Es gab keine __ schnecken im eimer. 
Ich hätte damals noch nicht umgepflanzt.
Kann's sein das ein geschlossenes plastic Topf nicht genug Sauerstoff durchlasst?
Hat jemand erfahrung mit seerosen in normale plastic Töpfe?
Ich will Bentonit als substrat benützen.
Meine neue Helvola die ich im letztes wochenende kaufte, sieht noch sehr gut aus...
Soll ich sie schnell umpflanzen in ein korb?

Onno.


----------



## Nymphaion (28. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hallo,

ich meine das liegt am Subtrat. Ein paarmal habe ich jetzt schon Seerosen gesehen, die nicht nur in Lehm sondern regelrecht in Ton gesetzt wurden. Das machen so schwachwüchsige Arten wie 'Helvola' einfach nicht mit.


----------



## onnobakker (29. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

danke Werner,

Interessante Meinung:
Die seerosen waren in reine Ton kuliviert, so sah es aus.
Ein mischung met rohes sand is ein gutes idee?

Onno.


----------



## chromis (29. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hi Onno,

nimm reinen Sand und mische ein wenig Ton drunter oder mach's auf diese Art:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5937

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Nymphaion (29. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hallo Onno,

reiner Ton ist für alle Pflanzen ein ungeeignetes Substrat. Würdest Du versuchen einen Baum in reinem Ton zu kultivieren? Sicher nicht!

Der Grund liegt im Aufbau der Pflanzen begründet. Pflanzen versorgen sich hauptsächlich über ihre Wurzeln mit Nährstoffen. Die Nährstoffe müssen in gelöster Form verfügbar sein damit sie die Pflanze aufnehmen kann. Stell Dir vor, dass durch die Pflanze von der Wurzel bis zum Blatt eine Wasserleitung läuft. Das wären bei der Pflanze die Leitungsbahnen. In der Erde verzweigt sich diese Wasserleitung in immer feinere Röhrchen, die unten in der feuchten Erde enden. Oben endet die Wasserleitung in den Stomata der Blätter. Die Stomata sind spaltförmige Öffnungen auf der Blattunterseite (bzw. bei Schwimmpflanzen auf der Blattoberseite). Die Stomata öffnen und schließen sich in Anhängigkeit von der Temperatur und Sonneneinstrahlung. Durch die Stomata verdunstet ein Teil des Wassers aus Wasserleitung und es entsteht ein Unterdruck. Durch diesen Unterdruck wird Wasser aus dem feuchten Substrat nach oben gesaugt. Je stärker die Verdunstung oben, desto mehr Wasser fließt von unten nach. In diesem Wasser werden auch die gelösten Nährstoffe in die Pflanze transportiert, die sie für ihr Wachstum benötigt. Im reinen Ton ist das Wasser aber so fest gebunden, dass die Pflanze kaum etwas davon durch Verdunstung nach oben transportieren kann. Wenn die Blattoberfläche auch noch klein ist wie bei 'Helvola', dann funktioniert es erst recht nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall verdunstet mehr Wasser über das Blatt als von unten nachtransportiert werden kann und die Wassersäule in der 'Wasserleitung' reisst ab. Ist diese Wassersäule einmal unterbrochen, dann kann sie nicht wieder aufgebaut werden und die Pflanze stirbt. Sie vertrocknet einfach, selbst wenn sie im Wasser steht. Das Phänomen kennst Du vom Blumenfenster, dort verwelken zu Tode gegossene Pflanzen obwohl sie mit den Füßen im Wasser stehen. 

Warum es Gärtner gibt, die ihre Seerosen in Ton gepflanzt verkaufen, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Ich vermute es liegt an mangelnder Sachkenntnis in Kombination mit der Verfügbarkeit von billigem Ton.


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*



> Das Phänomen kennst Du vom Blumenfenster, dort verwelken zu Tode gegossene Pflanzen obwohl sie mit den Füßen im Wasser stehen.



Hy,

das kann man aber nicht vergleichen. Totgegossene Pflanzen vertrocknen deswegen, weil ihre Wurzeln abgefault sind. Die Pflanze welkt und der unbedarfte Pflanzenfreund giesst um so mehr .

Den Rest hast du aber super erklärt.  

In der Gehölzwelt sterben bei Dauerfrost mehr Pflanzen an Trockenheit, als an Frost. Manche Pflanzen schützen sich durch Einrollen der Blätter.
__ Rhododendron, Bambus u.a.

Ton im Boden sollte man dennoch  nicht verteufeln, denn es ist ein Wasser.-u.Nährstoffspeicher und bildet  Ton-Humuskomplexe.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Nymphaion (29. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hallo Armin,

es ging nicht darum Ton im Boden zu verteufeln, es ging nur um REINEN Ton als Substrat, und das geht einfach nicht.


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hi Werner,

da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht. Das sollte man nicht tun.

Gruß Armin


----------



## onnobakker (31. März 2008)

*AW: Mini-seerose ' HELVOLA' probleme*

Hallo Werner,

Danke für deine Erläuterung!
Das ist alles ganz klar. Da können die Züchter hier auch noch was von lernen weil sie mich pflanzen in Ton verkauft haben.

Onno.


----------

